# [Q] Where does Amazon Music store downloaded Prime music?



## ant-iphone (Jun 27, 2014)

So Amazon Music now allows Prime members to download free Prime music to their mobile device for offline listening. Anyone know where on the device they store this music? If they're putting it on my phone instead of its external SD card, I'm going to be much more conservative about how much Prime music I download. Obviously they have security measures to keep the Prime music from being freely accessed outside of the Amazon Music App (and thus possibly shared), but something has to be stored somewhere... I just want to know where, exactly.

Apologies if this is a stupid question.

Using a rooted Sprint Samsung Galaxy S5, stock ROM (for now)


----------



## dh4645 (Oct 2, 2014)

ant-iphone said:


> So Amazon Music now allows Prime members to download free Prime music to their mobile device for offline listening. Anyone know where on the device they store this music? If they're putting it on my phone instead of its external SD card, I'm going to be much more conservative about how much Prime music I download. Obviously they have security measures to keep the Prime music from being freely accessed outside of the Amazon Music App (and thus possibly shared), but something has to be stored somewhere... I just want to know where, exactly.
> 
> Apologies if this is a stupid question.
> 
> Using a rooted Sprint Samsung Galaxy S5, stock ROM (for now)

Click to collapse



i would like to know this as well.  I just downloaded an album to my phone and the amazon music app says there is data on my external sd card, but i dont see the files.

using root explorer

extSdCard/Android/data/com.amazon.mp3/files/Music  has an updated date of 17 min ago when I started to download, but there are no files in there..
are they hidden somehow?

partially downloaded...size on sd card matches what the notification panel size that it has downloaded.


----------



## dh4645 (Oct 9, 2014)

seriously?
no one?


----------



## jae_63 (Oct 16, 2014)

*DRM'd Amazon music downloads don't go on SD card ... maybe they can be symlinked?*



dh4645 said:


> seriously?
> no one?

Click to collapse



On my rooted KitKat Motorola Photon Q, here's a sample path:
   /storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.amazon.mp3/files/Music/Bruce_Springsteen/Born_In_The_U_S_A_/B00137GCGK_(disc_1)_11_-_Dancing_In_The_Dark.m4a

Some of these will play on my phone (all would play on it when I was running in an unrooted JB environment), but not consistently (the Amazon app crashes).

[ actually there's no SD card currently inserted into this phone ]

If I was able to play these consistently from main storage, then my next step would be to try creating symbolic links from main storage to the SD card for these.   I would like to know whether this would work.   I'll report back if I wind up with a workable test environment (e.g., if I find that these recordings will play with a rooted JB ROM)


----------



## jae_63 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Favorable resolution on my JB ROM*



jae_63 said:


> On my rooted KitKat Motorola Photon Q, here's a sample path:
> /storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.amazon.mp3/files/Music/Bruce_Springsteen/Born_In_The_U_S_A_/B00137GCGK_(disc_1)_11_-_Dancing_In_The_Dark.m4a
> 
> Some of these will play on my phone (all would play on it when I was running in an unrooted JB environment), but not consistently (the Amazon app crashes).
> ...

Click to collapse




I was finally able to get this working, but I'm using a JB ROM, not a KitKat ROM.    I don't think that the latter should be a show-stopper, if the Amazon Prime MP3s will play "normally" with your ROM, i.e., prior to the gymnastics which I describe in my link.



Hmm ... I can't post the link, but you can google for "jae_63 android forums amazon prime symlinks".

If someone else could post the Android Forums link, that would be helpful ... TIA.


I will answer questions either here on XDA, or on Android Forums.

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

Hmm ... some reports suggest that this problem can be resolved using FolderMount, which has a discussion thread here on XDA.

This would be a much simpler solution than what I've done ... I suggest trying that first.   My interpretation of the FolderMount documentation suggests that it might be necessary to use the paid version of that app to access the required /data/media directory.   My solution is free, but pretty hairy.

Please post back here (or on AndroidForums) if you attempt either FolderMount or my solution.


----------



## Gabe1021 (Dec 3, 2014)

dh4645 said:


> i would like to know this as well.  I just downloaded an album to my phone and the amazon music app says there is data on my external sd card, but i dont see the files.
> 
> using root explorer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jae_63 (Dec 8, 2014)

For Amazon Prime music, look in
/data/media/0/Android/data/com.amazon.mp3/files/Music

(That is how it is on my JB phone.  Your phone may be different.)

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndePearson (Sep 16, 2015)

*HTC m8 location*

so, found the locations easy enough on my htc m8

Downloaded tracks store to internal device path :

/storage/emulated/0/android/data/com.amazon.mp3/files/music > PrimePlaylist (for downloaded playlists)

oddly, when i first selected the download option the app said "choose storage" and i choose my SD card. 

I have since found that it has stored the downloads in both the internal and external locations; I have no idea why, but here is the external path for the SD card:

/storage/ext_sd/android/data/com.amazon.mp3/files/music > primeplaylist (for downloaded playlists)


----------



## Dr. Righteous (Mar 13, 2016)

*Using Cyanogenmod on a Fire phone*

At first the Amazon prime music app refused to install on my rooted Fire Phone.  
I just installed the APK and it worked fine.  
Then was just playing around with this today.  Found the downloaded MP3 files are in a hidden directory.  com.amazon.mp3 was hidden.  (nice try Amazon).  
It was a matter of clicking "show hidden files" in linux and duh; there it was.  
data/com.amazon.mp3/files/music etc, etc


----------



## bnplummer (Apr 25, 2016)

*Player*

Any ideas how you can play or convert these .m4a files?


----------



## Dr. Righteous (Apr 25, 2016)

Dr. Righteous said:


> At first the Amazon prime music app refused to install on my rooted Fire Phone.
> I just installed the APK and it worked fine.
> Then was just playing around with this today.  Found the downloaded MP3 files are in a hidden directory.  com.amazon.mp3 was hidden.  (nice try Amazon).
> It was a matter of clicking "show hidden files" in linux and duh; there it was.
> data/com.amazon.mp3/files/music etc, etc

Click to collapse



Not tried; they are DRM laden files.  I googled a it and found some pretty "iffy" utilities I didn't trust not to be full of spyware.


----------



## jlancer (Jul 14, 2016)

on the internal storage <android<data<com.amazon.mp3<files<music. If you are trying to store to sd card and your getting the stubborn 206 error external memory is full, go to your settings<find storage<sd card<unmount(wait 10 seconds)<mount. it should then save to sd card. no it will not let you copy and paste the music from your phone to your sd card. if it is prime music it will need to be re-downloaded.


----------



## pounder8 (Aug 6, 2016)

So i see where a downloaded playlist is supposed to reside but what about a locally created one?  I had my music saved to my SD and my SD got full.  So i transferred all my SD card to a new larger SD card.  Now when i go into prime music it shows my playlist name but with zero songs.  How do i fix that?  I did not know how to put my playlist back up to the cloud.


----------



## Wandering Through (Sep 23, 2017)

Sdcard/android/data/com.amazon.mp3/files/music/private. (assuming you've chosen to save to SD)

Samsung's own file mgr won't see/find it but ES file mgr does.


----------



## tuxj (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi All,

I would have the same question to ask you. 
Is there a way to convert or playing these .m4a files through other media player? 
ie. Google Play Music.

thanks in advance


----------



## arcaddiction (Mar 15, 2018)

I have the files and we cannot change them as they are DRM protected. I heard somewhere that we need to create an audio cd and then extract but that did not work either. Any help on this will be much appreciated!


----------



## Shengshi (Mar 11, 2021)

On Android, Amazon Music downloads are saved in the folder by default:
Phone\Android\Media\com.Amazon.mp3\files\media\Music
But you can listen to them with the Amazon Music app on your phone. 
If you wish to save Amazon Prime Music to an SD card for offline playback without limits, you need a third-party Amazon Music converter to convert and download Amazon Music songs to MP3.


----------

